# after applying spouse visa , can i apply for tourist visa for some reasons?



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

hi everyone..

i am an indian , married to australian PR , two months ago . 

He met two months before marriage , fell in love , and he came to india to meet me in a month. he stayed in India for a week and went back to Sydney , only to come again to India in another two weeks for marriage.

After marriage , we spent two weeks together and he had to go abck bcoz of his limited leave (he is an engineer with a reputed company in Australia).


Two months have passed since our marriage. We are just going to file our spouse visa , which took so much time becoz of address change and spouse name endorsements in passport.


My birthday falls this month end. This is my first birthday after marriage , which we both want to celebrate together. He cant get more leave from office , since he has already travelled to India twice in the last 3 months. 
So, I now want to apply tourist visa to australia as well.

Also , I have already appeared and cleared American board exams for my license earlier and will be going to America in september first week again for exam purpose and some other important stuff. I already have got my air tickets for America trip .We again may have to stay separated for some months , so , we want to be together for atleast the month of july and august.

Does it hold enough proof for my intention to come back?
Can i apply for tourist visa along with spouse visa ? If yes , should i apply both simultaneously , or should i apply tourist visa after spouse visa ?

In tourist visa , should i mention "spouse visa applied for"..in the section that asks for if any other visa was applied for in the last 5 years ?

Please help me , as am very much confused about this , but very much willing to c my husband atleast for this month and half


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

syd9 said:


> hi everyone..
> 
> i am an indian , married to australian PR , two months ago .
> 
> ...


...well there is no way you can hide that you are married ... he has to put husband against his name in the application.... we are about to do to the same $1995 offshore spousal visa.. and i would like to be with my wife of course so we'll be applying for turist visa also ... so yes you have to put the spousal visa down in your application! (thats my opinion not legal adwise!)

if you could only get a 676 turist visa with no 'no further stay' you can apply onshore.. but maybe thats as rare as hens teeth... mmm


----------



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

hi znuff007,
its nice to know smbdy else is gonna do the same thing... we can atleast keep each other updated..

in my case , am mentioning on my tourist visa clearly that am married to australian pr holder who will take care of my finances while in australia. Also am clearly attaching the invitation letter from my husband with my form . Also my intent to visit australia is clearly to spend some quality time with my husband especially on my birthday and before i leave for USA where i may have to stay for 6 months or so for some reasons.

so , i dnt see why it would seem that am hiding smthing.

am gonna apply for spouse visa before applying for tourist visa , so , it will be an offshore application , and in any case , i will be out of australia in two months..

i soooooooo wish i get my visa to celebrate my bday with him 

yeah , i guess u r right regarding mentioing yes in the column for "any other visas applied for ?"......the word "last 5 years " was creating a confusion..
thanks ..and goodluck ! 

plz do keep me updated


----------



## voebe (Apr 15, 2011)

I suggest you apply for spouse visa first and then tourist visa.

If you apply for tourist visa and THEN a spouse visa the department may think you lied about your intentions of staying for a short time only.

I suggest you give the embassy a call for some advice.


----------



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks Voebe 

i was confused whether to apply them simultaneously..but u r right , that way , they may think the other way... so, i will apply spouse visa first..

also , am planning to already mention in my spouse visa that am also gonna file for visitor visa later. i do not want them to misunderstand anything later. so, i want to be as transparent as possible from the very beginning , because all my reasons for travel are very true and genuine..

is it a good move ?


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

syd9 said:


> thanks Voebe
> 
> i was confused whether to apply them simultaneously..but u r right , that way , they may think the other way... so, i will apply spouse visa first..
> 
> ...


well you have to put your spouse in your application no matter what ...yes applying spouse first turist 2nd seems to be a good way....


----------



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

hi znuff

yeah...am gonna put up his name alongwith marriage certificate as well...lets see wt happens  ...

when r u planning to apply ?


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

syd9 said:


> hi znuff
> 
> yeah...am gonna put up his name alongwith marriage certificate as well...lets see wt happens  ...
> 
> when r u planning to apply ?


this comming wedensday! .. i send off all the documents with FEDEX today.. will arrive tuesday!

i hope everything will be ok ... i have done my very best to accumulate information and allign the timelines... as according to the truth! mmm

being without my wife isnt fun ... aiii i miss her mmm


----------



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

*hey*

Znuff... wow..so , have u filed ur papers by now? goodluck ..am keeping fingers crossed for u guys and waiting for my documents to arrive me soon , so tht i can apply as well...
plz do share ur results....

and can u exchange ur email id, so that we can keep in touch for the whole of this process...

goodluck once again


----------



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

*hmm, i found this from the aus embs. website*

I lodged my family stream visa application outside Australia. Can I have a visitor visa while I am waiting for my permanent visa so that I can be with my family in Australia during the processing?
Visitor visas should not be used for long-term stays, for residence in Australia or for the purpose of remaining in Australia for extended periods to await a migration outcome.

When applying for a visitor visa you must meet all requirements, including the genuine visitor criterion, for that visa to be granted. The periods of time an applicant has spent in and out of Australia are taken into account in deciding a visitor visa application.
See: 
Fact Sheet 54 - Sponsored Family Visitor Visas
Fact Sheet 53 - Australia's Entry System for Visitors

Applicants who travel to Australia on a temporary visa while waiting for their family stream visa application to be processed by an immigration office outside Australia should inform the processing office about their planned visit to Australia.

If an application for a family stream visa was made outside Australia the visa generally cannot be granted while the applicant is in Australia. The exception is where a combined application was made for a subclass 309 (provisional) partner visa and a subclass 100 (migrant) partner visa. In such cases the permanent partner visa may be granted in Australia provided the applicant holds the subclass 309 visa.


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2012)

Syd9 I was wondering what you ended up doing and how it all worked out???


----------

